# what the heck is this?



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Bad self eater

there is a website with a countdown clock, weird imagery, Fake money floating around with... well, take a look


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A weird website on the internet!?! The hell you say!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> A weird website on the internet!?! The hell you say!


no, this seems to be a national real life event thing. people are finding this money all over the US, and there have been, apparently people have found mannequins on park benches with duffel bags full of the money, and various denominations have been found.

The website is just a count down timer, but there have been videos and various other events associated with whatever the hell this is.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> no, this seems to be a national real life event thing. people are finding this money all over the US, and there have been, apparently people have found mannequins on park benches with duffel bags full of the money, and various denominations have been found.
> 
> The website is just a count down timer, but there have been videos and various other events associated with whatever the hell this is.


Seems like one of those stupid artist statement things again. Even if there are duffel bags of that money being found so what? They aren't going to flood the market with a new currency by dropping it off in duffel bags in parks.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Seems like one of those stupid artist statement things again. Even if there are duffel bags of that money being found so what? They aren't going to flood the market with a new currency by dropping it off in duffel bags in parks.


obviously it isn't a legitimate currency, and you may be correct that its is a art project on a scale more massive than any seen before.

What is weird is how cryptic everything related to this project seems to be. The owner of the web site is seemingly untraceable. There are multiple hidden messages in the currency and related stuffs. I wonder if it is an art project or one of those crypto games.

of course it could also be a large scale movement related to the "sabotage" of this years election, or the dump of Hillary's missing emails, or, or, or....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Is Ron Paul somehow involved:

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/9695647-gold-peace-and-prosperity


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If it were real money I would say the Clintons were involved.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Its them damn Hunt brothers again.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

LMAO , @ this one .


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Bad self eater
> 
> there is a website with a countdown clock, weird imagery, Fake money floating around with... well, take a look
> 
> View attachment 24122


What is the website?? Interesting.

Lots of symbolism in the note, including chinese characters, number symbolism, Nazi eagle, Bible scripture references (Matthew), satanic symbols, etc...

Want to see who's signatures are on the face for Treasurer.

Curious to see the site.

Cheers


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> What is the website?? Interesting.
> 
> Lots of symbolism in the note, including chinese characters, number symbolism, Nazi eagle, Bible scripture references (Matthew), satanic symbols, etc...
> 
> ...


bedselfeater.com


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

So the boogieman is really real ?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

SittingElf said:


> ...Want to see who's signatures are on the face for Treasurer...


It looks to me like George Soros. LOL.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

bAdselfeater.com....Not bEdselfeater.com LOL!

WTF!... a countdown clock with 5:20 hours left?? What happens when it goes to zero???

Now I'm scared!......

(Didn't find a way to see the bills shown above). Wonder if this might be a countdown to Wickileaks' next Hillary email dump?? (serious..)


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Getting more interesting.....

WHOIS shows the domain name is registered in Panama. Other info is WHOISPROTECTED from public view.

Found a bigger pic of the bills. The following are some things I've been able to pick out.

- Hillary is wearing a "PP" on her lapel. Probably indicates Planned Parenthood
- Trump has a Playboy Bunny pin on his lapel.... Meaning unkown
- In the Great Seal (The green circle on the right side of bills).. the scales are not equal, and the key below is broken
- The block where you normally find "Secretary of the Treasury"... it says "- for your greed"
- There are a slew of corporate logos on in the lower corners of the face. Include logos like CNN, Facebook, NBC, Google, and many, many more.
- There is a Chinese symbol above the series number on the right side. It is symbol for the word "PEACE"
- The alphanumeric number IS312 on the right side clearly indicates Isiah 3:12 which is the following in the KJV: "_As for_ my people, children _are_ their oppressors, and women rule over them. O my people, they which lead thee cause _thee_ to err, and destroy the way of thy paths." (Clearly in line with the overall thrust of the bill)
Other symbols at play on the front, but I can't discern the meanings....yet.

ON THE BACK...
- The currency number is replaced with 20 on the left and 16 on the right. 2016.
- "In God We Trust" is replaced by "We Kill God All Day Every Day"
- In small letters at the bottom of the bill...."Do As Thou Wilt | Dance to your DNA |Judge Not | Eat, Drink and be Merry| Die
- A bunch of two letter abbreviations in the open area of the upper left corner
- Roman numerals for 2017 etched into the right side
- Bad Self Eater etched into Lady Liberty's foundation.
- 501(c)(3) written in bottom corner. May be reference to the Clinton Foundation. 501(c)(3) are IRS designations for tax-free non-profits.

All kinds of symbolism in this. Either a really talented, but disturbed artist....OR.....something is going to happen.

My hackles are up

Added: BADSELFEATER is an anagram for FEDERAL BEAST.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> It looks to me like George Soros. LOL.


It *IS* Soros' signature! The other one on the right side is Rupert Murdoch's. Confirmed.

I don't think this is an "art" experiment. It is MUCH too detailed and symbolic. This would have taken weeks to produce as it has, with anagrams, scriptures, illuminati and Mason symbology.

Everywhere you look on the detailed bill, you find more and more.

Anyway, at 7:00 PM EDT tonight, we will know whether this was a hoax, a game, a marketing masterpiece......OR...something really profound or illuminating. Wikileaks, Major Federal Reserve Announcement, Aliens confirmed, Hillary Dead, or who knows...but we WILL know at 7PM EDT one way or the other. Get your candles ready...just in case!


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

ONE HOUR to go until we see what this is all about.....

badselfeater.com if you want to see the final countdown......


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> ONE HOUR to go until we see what this is all about.....
> 
> badselfeater.com if you want to see the final countdown......


 I went to your countdown site and there was only a clock and some creepy music .... nothing of substance ..... is this one of them "for vegetarian's only" sites?


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> I went to your countdown site and there was only a clock and some creepy music .... nothing of substance ..... is this one of them "for vegetarian's only" sites?


Nobody knows... If you google it, there are speculations all over the place. 10 minutes before we know....


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Glad you guys got to meet me


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Flash mobs?

Cool art. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Wierd....

The timer stopped and the page went to complete black. Looking at the page data, the Meta Description changed to "Awake, O sleeper! The truth will set you free". Whatever the hell that means......

Waiting for more....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> Wierd....
> 
> The timer stopped and the page went to complete black. Looking at the page data, the Meta Description changed to "Awake, O sleeper! The truth will set you free". Whatever the hell that means......
> 
> Waiting for more....


Elf .... you let us all know now, you hear?


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Watch if you dare. Anti-Abortion and showing actual abortions. This is what this is about!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I watched. Graphic, not for everyone. Who is the speaker?


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

No idea...but I'm with his stand 100%...and I"m not even a Christian. Waking people up!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

That was definitely powerful.


----------

